# duck call



## swift4me (May 3, 2012)

No chainsaw involved here, but just thought I'd stick it up to look at. It is my first try with stabilized wood. The stopper is ebony.











Thanks for looking

Pete


----------



## Burlhunter13 (May 4, 2012)

Nice!  Gotta love those ink lines.......


----------



## little possum (May 25, 2012)

gorgeous, nice work as usual!


----------



## christineB (May 30, 2012)

Wow! That was cute. You have a good hands in doing such a master piece.


----------

